# RIP forces.gc.ca/forum/forum  (Army Discussion Forums)



## geo (15 Jun 2006)

came across this little item today..................

Army Discussion Forums
Forum de discussion de l'Armée is currently closed.

The Administrator has chosen to close
this forum with the following reason: 
For forum discussion about the Canadian military, please visit Army.ca.


----------



## geo (15 Jun 2006)

After a long and lingering illness, the forces forum passed away in it's sleep today..............  RIP


----------



## yoman (15 Jun 2006)

I guess they saw the light.  8)

http://armyapp.forces.gc.ca/army/forum/forum/down.asp


----------



## Britney Spears (15 Jun 2006)

"Please Visit Army.Ca"?!

Sounds like official DND endorsement to me.

Good work Mike, army.ca has managed to drive _the army_ out of the discussion forum market. A few more years of expansion and they might as well make you CDS.


----------



## Franko (15 Jun 2006)

Holy crap.....what have we done?    

Mike....I'm scared.

Regards


----------



## blacktriangle (15 Jun 2006)

Cool!


----------



## Jake (15 Jun 2006)

Didn't even know they had one hahaha


----------



## vangemeren (15 Jun 2006)

We all know it's because of the "All Caps thread 2", any JTF-2 threads, and this one:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/45142.0.html

But seriously, I would like to know the reasoning behind the move and what seems to me a redirect from there to here. Also how will this affect Mr. Bobbitt's operation here.


----------



## dapaterson (15 Jun 2006)

I received a system closeout email.



> Hello Everyone:
> 
> Thanks to all of the users who wrote back with their comments about the Army Forum. I've read them all, and it was very helpful.
> 
> ...


----------



## geo (15 Jun 2006)

to be honest,
I probably instigated the suggestion for them to refer inquiries here.  

The DND forum was quite active in it's 1st generation... but operated under rather naive management... It was the subject of several "negative" posts about the Gov't and the CF by some "crazies"..... and then it got Nuked by some hackers............. The Regular army decided that they wanted out but I managed to get someone to approve it's support under the LFRR initiative. Unfortunately(?), in it's diminished form AND with this forum developing into a power house, the LFRR forum never developed into much.

Thanks much to Jason for his work and efforts in trying to get it to work

Chimo!

(will raise a glass to him at the next 333)


----------



## zipperhead_cop (15 Jun 2006)

Wow!  If we thought we had a lot of lurkers here before......


----------



## Franko (16 Jun 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Wow!  If we thought we had a lot of lurkers here before......



Let 'em come.....the more the merrier.     

Regards


----------



## GUNS (16 Jun 2006)

Army.ca will be a better place if those that were serious contributers to LFRR decide to join. Many good people had many excellent comments to offer about the CF.

GUNS


----------



## Haggis (16 Jun 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Wow!  If we thought we had a lot of lurkers here before......



Watch the boards for a new username "999er".  Could be the new CLS???


----------



## Journeyman (16 Jun 2006)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Watch the boards for a new username "999er".  Could be *the new CLS*???



And would he be considered amongst:


> some "crazies".....


or the


> Many good people [who have] many excellent comments to offer about the CF.


                 >


----------



## Haggis (16 Jun 2006)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> And would he be considered amongstr the                 >



That all depends on whether or not he gets sucked into this thread: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/45142.60.html


----------



## George Wallace (16 Jun 2006)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Watch the boards for a new username "999er".  Could be the new CLS???



Following recent trends to use those C/S's on this site, it would in all probably be his wife.   ;D


----------



## GAP (16 Jun 2006)

Haggis said:
			
		

> That all depends on whether or not he gets sucked into this thread: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/45142.60.html


What's wrong with that thread?  

I thought the full range of alternatives were...cough...explored...in detail...too much detail....way to much detail.... ;D


----------



## Colin Parkinson (27 Jun 2006)

I remember finding the previous forum, it was nice to be able to see what issues were affecting the average soldier. It was a good idea, but Army.ca fills it’s boots and a few others. Glad to hear the senior managenment comes through for a covert cruise, it's good be able to hear what people like and dislike when they think few are listening.


----------



## geo (27 Jun 2006)

In the end, the CF forum screwed the pooch by not creating a web of moderators, AND empowering the same said web of moderators.

I could go on about this Ad nauseum.... but, it's done!


----------



## George Wallace (27 Jun 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> In the end, the CF forum screwed the pooch by not creating a web of moderators, AND empowering the same said web of moderators.
> 
> I could go on about this Ad nauseum.... but, it's done!



I believe they did have a web of moderators (many of whom frequent this site.), but they were in some cases hobbled by the use of "Rank".

In the words of George Orwell, "Some animals were more equal than others."


----------



## geo (27 Jun 2006)

( George.... I was one of em.... no walk in the park - at times felt like Chicken Little.
rank had nothing to do with it)


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (28 Jun 2006)

Yes it is and before it has to go to "Radio Chatter" also, I think I will lock it up.
If anyone has anything significant to add just PM a Mod.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (7 Jul 2006)

Looks like its back up.....
http://armyapp.forces.gc.ca/army/forum/forum/default.asp


----------



## geo (9 Jul 2006)

the server is back up but am not certain on what's up.
will have a chat with the sysop Monday morning to find out wassup.....

I know the powers that be were afraid of the potential PR liability the Forum could become - without proper moderation and supervision.  It's only with the support of the LFRR MGen's support that I managed to get the forum back (after hacker attack). 

Will keep ya informed.


----------



## GUNS (10 Jul 2006)

LFRR Forum is out of business again. It seems that the right hand don't know what the left hand is doing??????


----------



## Hot Lips (10 Jul 2006)

GAP said:
			
		

> What's wrong with that thread?
> 
> I thought the full range of alternatives were...cough...explored...in detail...too much detail....way to much detail.... ;D


Indeed GAP...indeed...it was very creative to boot 

HL


----------



## geo (10 Jul 2006)

further to my queery at the puzzle palace I got the following message:
"I don’t know how the site got put back online, but no… we didn’t reactivate it. You would have been informed of a reactivation before I did so."

will kep army.ca informed as things develop (can't use the term progress, can I?)


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (16 Jul 2006)

GEO,
So whats up? You posted on the 10th of July on the Army board.
Is it up?


----------

